# Could you spare some time? Good thoughts needed. :(



## annadee (May 15, 2012)

My boyfriend is worried because his 11 year old German Shepherd, Bree, went for her routine vet check up... and it turned out that she has lost 10 pounds worth of muscle mass in only one year. The vet doesn't know yet why, but he seems concerned so they're running a bunch of tests. I have no clue what it could be, but perhaps she is just getting old, and in people too as they age they get less and less muscle mass, which is replaced by fat. So hopefully that's all that is... but 10 pounds sounds like a lot for me. She's a big German Shepherd, and I also noticed she's been losing weight.

So, if you're able to spare some time to send some good thoughts, perhaps the vet will come back with the news that all is fine. I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Prayers and positive energy for her to be on the mend! (((HUGS)))


----------

